# Goldens in the Tulip Graden



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Goldiva Goldens, Tally's breeders, planted a huge pink tulip garden as part of a fund raiser for breast cancer research. Here is Tally's mother, Gracie, in the tulips:
http://pinktulipproject2007.kintera.org/faf/home/default.asp?ievent=232056&lis=1&kntae232056=51D797D5709D475B9D50A6DCC881F034


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

And here's Tally's dad Striker (and aunt Bonita with Julie from Nautilus) when they were youngsters.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

wow, beautiful photos. Those tulip ones are PAWFECT!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's one more fundraiser pic of Gracie (Can Ch Goldiva's Play N Hard To Get)from Mary Wood. 










http://pinktulipproject2007.kintera.org/faf/home/default.asp?ievent=232056&lis=1&kntae232056=51D797D5709D475B9D50A6DCC881F034


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Ronna said:


> At 7:00 a.m. this is what my gang was doing. Everyone was still sleepy? I love these moments as they sure put a happy spin to my day!
> 
> Ronna
> Dallie & Karlie


 
I don't know why I am on Lillys thread, I guess I goofed..........sorry Lilly!!!!!


Moved to a new thread Ronna's pictures of Gang This Morning posted by me


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Stunning tulip pictures of Gracie!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... she's beautiful... and so is her dad and aunt!!!!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ljilly and Ronna, you both just made my morning! Beautiful pics of fields of gold.  Thanks, much.:wave:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All of the pictures are just beautiful. Those are some beautiful tulips. I wish we could grow them here. And the pups look beautiful with the tulips as a background.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics!!! Gorgeous Goldens


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful goldens. I went to Goldiva's website. They are the ones with the SUPER strict contract! Don't think I'd be signing that.Too much control.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ronna said:


> I don't know why I am on Lillys thread, I guess I goofed..........sorry Lilly!!!!!
> 
> 
> Moved to a new thread Ronna's pictures of Gang This Morning posted by me


The "gang this morning" is welcome! The lake looks so inviting.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know- that contract, that contract- But, the dogs are in this great mother /married daughter situation where there are two completely separate breeders in one. It is heaven to go either Mary's or Lauren's bc all the dogs are in the house, gleaming with health- you can cuddle with puppies and play fetch ball with Striker. All the dogs are so well-mannered and waggy and relaxed. But, yes , that contract!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What stunning goldens!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Beautiful dog! Beautiful tulips.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They raised quite a bit of money for Breast Cancer research- not as much as Relay For Life, but people are catching on and planting gardens all over Maine. It's nice to see.


----------

